

Startup Quote: Steve Jobs, Co-founder, Apple - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/9057337917/your-work-is-going-to-fill-a-large-part-of-your

======
raychancc
Your work is going to fill a large part of your life, and the only way to be
truly satisfied is to do what you believe is great work. And the only way to
do great work is to love what you do.

\- Steve Jobs

<http://startupquote.com/post/9057337917/>

